
Spiking Neural Networks - gyre007
https://martijnvwezel.com/blogs/spiking_neural_networks/
======
rudedogg
> There is one major benefit of a Spiking Neural Networks is the power
> consumption. A ‘normal’ neural network uses big GPUs or CPUs that draw
> hundreds of Watts of power. SNN only uses for the same network size just a
> few nano Watts.

I don't know much about machine learning, so this is confusing to me. How do
SNNs use less power than CNNs?

